

Programming Ruby 1.9 (The New Pickaxe) Now In Print - coglethorpe
http://www.rubyinside.com/programming-ruby-19-the-new-pickaxe-now-in-print-1739.html

======
elbenshira
I've been skimming through Falnagan's "Ruby Programming Language" to see if I
should spend the time to learn Ruby. Their presentation is similar to K&R,
with the exception of nonexistent practice problems, which I think is what
made K&R so great.

Now I'm tempted to pick up the new Pickaxe book, but should I? In what ways
does the Pickaxe do well while Falnagan's does not?

~~~
dennmart
The main draw of the Pickaxe book is that it's the only book out there that
includes the complete reference for Ruby and all the new features introduced
in Ruby 1.9. While the book isn't a straight walk-through of the language, and
lacks some explanation with some of the major language niceties, I'd say this
book is an invaluable addition to any Rubyist.

~~~
LBRapid
I'd have to agree. While it's not a great walkthrough style programming book,
it is certainly a very useful reference.

